# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ CANDY

## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 11

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ,ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΗΝΤΥΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ CANDY ΜΕ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ CDI 45.MOY ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΤΟ DISPLAY E2.ΤΟ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ  ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΑΒΗ.ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.ukwhitegoods.co.uk/help/f...ult-codes-45cm
Από ότι αναφέρει , προβλήματα στην περιοχή αντλίας εξόδου νερού / μπορεί όμως να σημαίνει και ότι άφησε νερά μέσα στον θάλαμο από κάποια αιτία (σκάλωμα αντλίας) / μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι η άλλη αντλία (εκτόξευσης νερού/ πλύσης ) να χάνει νερά (διαρροή νερού) από την τσιμούχα της . Πλημμυρίζει το εσωτερικό πάτωμα της συσκευής με νερά (?) (εννοούμε το εξωτερικό πάτωμα της συσκευής και όχι εσωτερικά στον θάλαμο πλύσης) και ενεργοποιεί για προστασία έναν φλοτεροδιακόπτη βγάζοντας το επίσης σαν σφάλμα. Πρώτα δες αν έχεις διαρροή νερού στο εσωτερικό πάτωμα .

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 11

το διαβασα το link που μου εστειλες,δεν εχει καμια διαρροη νερου ουτε στο πατωμα ουτε στο εσωτερικο κατω μερος της συσκευης.η συσκευη δεν εχει καθολου νερο μεσα αλλα σε οποιο προγραμμα και αν την βαλω ξεκιναει για 1 με 2λεπτα και δινει εντολη στην αντλια εξοδου και μετα βγαζει το σφαλμα,ολες οι ενδειξεις του link δειχνουν για την αντλια εξοδου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ολες οι ενδειξεις του link δειχνουν για την αντλια εξοδου


Δεν σημαίνει απόλυτα ότι έχει πρόβλημα η αντλία (εξόδου νερού) άλλωστε την ακούς να δουλεύει . Μπορεί σε προηγούμενο χρόνο / πλύση να είχε αποτύχει να στραγγίξει πλήρως τα νερά , και σου βγάζει τώρα το σφάλμα . (π.χ. παρόμοια περίπτωση είχε βουλώσει το σιφόνι όπου είχε συνδεδεμένη την έξοδο της αποχέτευσης ) και απλά αδειάσαμε το νερό κατεβάζοντας την αποχέτευση (καθάρισμα τυχόν βουλωμένα φίλτρα) , το κάναμε "reset" και ξεκίνησε όμορφα και ωραία .

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 11

RESET ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΡΙΖΑ Η ΠΑΤΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΚΟΥΜΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ RESET???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιάννη γράφε με πιο μεγάλη κλίμακα γραμματοσειράς (είμαι μύωπας και δεν βλέπω καλά) :Biggrin: 
Για το Reset στο είπα μεταφορικά από άλλο μοντέλο (Pitsos πλυντ πιάτων που είχε κρατήσει υπόλοιπα νερά στον θάλαμο από προηγούμενη πλύση )  και απλά είχα κατεβάσει την αποχέτευση κάτω για να φύγουν τα νερά και άδειασα επίσης τα νερά του θαλάμου χειροκίνητα . Αργότερα όμως χρειάστηκε Reset και στο μοντέλο αυτό γινόταν πιέζοντας το Start του προγράμματος για 3 δευτερόλεπτα για να ακυρωθεί η πλύση και να επαναλάβω από την αρχή την νέα πλύση. Για το Candy δεν γνωρίζω (δεν έχεις το βιβλίο οδηγιών?)



> ,δεν εχει καμια διαρροη νερου ουτε στο πατωμα ουτε στο εσωτερικο κατω μερος της συσκευης.*η συσκευη δεν εχει καθολου νερο μεσα* αλλα σε οποιο προγραμμα και αν την βαλω ξεκιναει για 1 με 2λεπτα και δινει εντολη στην αντλια εξοδου και μετα βγαζει το σφαλμα,


Τι εννοείς με τα παραπάνω έντονα υπογραμμισμένα . Δεν παίρνει καθόλου νερό ? (όταν ξεκινάς ένα νέο πρόγραμμα)

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 11

ΠΕΤΡΟ Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ,ΠΗΓΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΜΑ Η ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΡΑΚΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΟΥΛΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΙΠΤΗΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΩΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΜΩ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ.ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΚ,ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ

----------

